# Flakey lab



## Zoeysmama17 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ever since we adopted Zoey (in August) she has had really bad dandruff. It seems to be getting worse and her coat is just filled with it. We have tried all different shampoos to help it. When we took her to the vet last they said it's because she had round worms and once those are gone she should be better. Any advice??


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Add in some salmon oil, coconut oil, raw eggs, or switch to a fish based food. 

Any additions or good switches should be done slowly! Adding in oils and eggs or brand new food with a different protein source too quickly is asking for explosive poop.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

She may have been lacking nutrition from having worms, so when the worms are gone and she's getting enough nutrition, her skin may be better. You don't necessarily need a fish based food, but one with good (not really low) protein and fat content is often best. 

I like to feed whole sardines (packed in water, no salt added) a couple times per week for the fish oil and the protein boost. Plus, dogs love them. 

If you use any laundry soap or cleaners with scents or dyes, try switching to the unscented type or to natural cleaners that may not irritate the skin.


----------



## Zoeysmama17 (Dec 15, 2013)

I was told when cooking (like hamburgers or bacon) save the grease and pour it in her food. 


when we go fishing and clean the fish we would throw the parts that we can't use to the dogs and cats and they love it. And their coats look so pretty. Just haven't done it with her yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Zoeysmama17 said:


> I was told when cooking (like hamburgers or bacon) save the grease and pour it in her food.


A little bit of the grease might be fine from regular beef, but you'll want to watch that you don't overdo it on the fat. Could cause loose stools or even pancreatitis. I wouldn't use bacon grease, the salts and curing agents in bacon would probably give the dog an upset stomach. And of course don't use the fat if there were seasons for the hamburger like garlic or onion powder.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Also don't give labs many baths. It strips there oil-even with dog shampoos. It's confused me but its coming from a few well respected breeders and lab owners. I agree with all of the above.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

